# Football



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi,

I know it is only May. I searched for my answer but only found mention of bars...

Are there any good solutions to watching LIVE US Football in the fall, in the comfort of our own home ?

Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

There are 2 and sometimes 3 games on Sunday and Monday Night Football on broadcast television. I believe that MNF is on cable.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=mexikatz;1163476]Hi,

I know it is only May. I searched for my answer but only found mention of bars...

Are there any good solutions to watching LIVE US Football in the fall, in the comfort of our own home ?

Thanks[/QUOTE]_

I am not a U.S. pro football fan but watch college football on occasion and could easily subscribe to complete coverage of either pro or college football from the U.S. if I so desired. That service is available to me either at Lake Chapala or in Chiapas through Shaw Satelitte or what used to be called Starchoice. In addition to this Canadian service, there are U.S. satelitte services available all over Mexico if you know how to access them. Shaw costs me about the equivalent of $85USD a month.


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

I think the easiest way for you would be to check cable tv options in your city (Cablevisión, Sky, Totalplay, Dish, etc) which have a wide selection of US sports channels along with many other viewing options.


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys.

We have a Sky subscription. It isn't that we chose Sky but that is what was on the roof when we got here. I wish I had done more research before signing an 18 month contract. At the same time we are paying only 429 pesos / month for a package thye advertise for twice that on the internet.

Looks like I have 3 Fox Sports channels and 2 ESPN - pretty much all of which are currently showing soccer. So perhaps soccer changes to US football in the fall ?

The only US channels we get are Fox and Bloomberg. Is there an easy way to get the regular college football channels (CBS / NBC / ABC) ? Is there a Roku like solution ? I _think_ I can stream content from my computer to my Samsung (2005 Vintage) TV - but I have never gotten that to work. I can play content which sits on my hard drive.


----------



## Mr. P Mosh (Mar 14, 2012)

There's always a football/soccer match to show, so don't expect much.

Sometimes TV Azteca and Televisa show some gridiron matches thought.


----------

